# Competition Time



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Not really, ask Paul.


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Roy said:


> Not really, ask Paul.


Bugger got all excited there


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

You bugger......


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

OK Don ... I'll get it started on Saturday and post some "rules".

Having a rough time at work at the moment, what with project deadlines, structure reorganisations with assoc. redundancies and a new boss (same as the old boss







)


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Can we have a clue of the theme please , while we wait for Saturday to come


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

PhilM said:


> Can we have a clue of the theme please , while we wait for Saturday to come


How about "New avatars for the mod team"









Toby


----------

